# Asfaloth keusches Plauderbrett



## simion (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ein geiles Forum gefunden:  http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/index.php . Was meint ihr? ist es war oder alles nur ein fake? Hier ein Zitat 





> Werte Gemeinde
> 
> Wie der Titel schon andeuten lässt , bin ich seit einigen Jahren der Schnüffelsucht verfallen ! Wenn sie jetzt denken dass damit Drogen o.ä. gemeint sind so kann ich getrost NEIN sagen , denn das , was ich zu erschnüffeln liebe sind meine eigenen --- Fürze !
> 
> ...


 Dann etliche weitere solche Themen, teilweise noch abgefahrener. ein Typ der in der Türkei auf dem Schwarzmarkt einen Doktortittel gekauft hat bietet einem an mit einer Kettensäge einem Körperteile zu entfernen. Dann diese übersetzungen: Kein englisches Wort, online wird zu anlinie und Aggro Berlin zu Aggression Hauptstadt. Ist diese Seite nun wahr oder fake?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. Februar 2008)

geil geil geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Februar 2008)

das is eher nen freakiges christen sekten board...
auf dem freakige christen von anderen auch mal verarscht werden...

atheist ftw!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

rofl
sehr lustig
is aber glaub ich nich ernst gemeint


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Das ist wahr, dieses Forum gibt es wirklich. Ich war drauf.


----------



## simion (14. Februar 2008)

ich meine ob das stimmt was die schreiben


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

keine Ahnung, frag sie doch.

Was allerdigns nicht wahr ist, ist die Bezeichnung "Deppenforum". Diesen Ausdruck konnte ich auf der entsprechenden Seite nicht finden.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja wohl eindeutig ein fake. Ich sag nur dieses Thema:

Höööääääää?


----------



## x3n0n (14. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das is eher nen freakiges christen sekten board...
> auf dem freakige christen von anderen auch mal verarscht werden...
> 
> atheist ftw!


Das Christentum ist keine Sekte.
Ich glaube das das Board eigentlich ernst gemeint ist, jedoch wie von so vielen Deppen, die nur weil sie nicht der selben Religion angehören, diese Leute verarschen müssen.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Das erinnert mich an die eine South Park - Folge, mit der "Snob"-Wolke oder so...
Als Kyle umgezogen ist und in der Nachbarschaft alle ihre Fürze aufgesogen haben
um die Umwelt net zu verschmutzen oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich werds auf jedenfall nicht tun!


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl eindeutig ein fake. Ich sag nur dieses Thema:
> 
> Höööääääää?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geil! Stacheldraht! Omg, wie christlich muss man sein...


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Ähm, hallo? Warum bin ich die einzige die für fake abgestimmt hat? So ein mist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl eindeutig ein fake. Ich sag nur dieses Thema:
> 
> Höööääääää?


fake oder nich... trotzdem goil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ähm, hallo? Warum bin ich die einzige die für fake abgestimmt hat? So ein mist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil dort alles der Wahrheit entspricht. 
Sie haben wohl zuviel Felsmusik gehört, Sie unzüchtiges Wesen.


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das ist wahr, dieses Forum gibt es wirklich. Ich war drauf.



Du hälst sicher auch Bonsaikitten für echt.... 

Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ähm, hallo? Warum bin ich die einzige die für fake abgestimmt hat? So ein mist....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab acuh ma für fake gestimmt


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Februar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Du hälst sicher auch Bonsaikitten für echt....



Natürlich, ich hab doch eine davon auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Solche Foren gibt es zu hauf. Woran man erkennt, wie stupide und assozial einige Christen sind.


----------



## RubenPlinius (14. Februar 2008)

was macht ihr wenn 90% für real stimmen? glaubt ihr dinge nur weil es der großteil sagt?
wahrheit wird nicht durch die zahl der befürworter definiert

ich halte die threads in dwem gepostetn forum für humbug
ich kenn einige so total abgefahrene (im sinne von negativ durchgeknallt) christlich/religiös motivierter foren, aber keines von denen hat je "echt" gewirkt...ich halte es teils für idioten die halt einfach schwachsinn posten
(okay, paar leute wirds schon geben die ihre furze riechen wollen - aber sehr unwahrscheinlich dass die sich ausgerechnet dort rumtreiben)

außerdem hört mit dem geflame gegen religionen auf, das nervt
wenn es euch stört dann lasst es doch außen vor und verallgemeinert nicht aussagen über religionsgemeinschaften nur weil ihr euch besonders die negativbeispiele merkt

salut

edit: so btw, ich komm ausm lachen nicht mehr raus, manche threads in dem oben geposteten forum sind so geil dass ich echt nicht aufhören kann zu lachen lol - wer glaubt bitte dass das echt sein könnte?


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich hab doch eine davon auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen.



Ups.. mein Ironiedetektor war kaputt =)


----------



## Succubie (14. Februar 2008)

ich würde es nicht abwägen, das als real zu bezeichnen, bin mir jedoch net ganz sicher. fest steht doch eins, ich habe lange nicht mehr so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Februar 2008)

Auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das ist 1.000mal besser xD Klick!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

OMG - ich kann mich bei sowas echt nurnoch aufregen. -.-

Wenns ein Fake ist: Gut gemacht.

Wenn es kein Fake ist: Boah, ne, da bin ich sprachlos.

Euer, mit unredlichen Gedanken an sich selbst rumspielend, VölligBuffeD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (14. Februar 2008)

das ist eindeutig beste satire


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt lasst mich mal überlegen.

Es gab da vor bestimmt schon 6 - 7 Jahren eine Seite die genau so aufgebaut war! Ich muss die mal suchen ....... Aber das Ding an sich ist uralt.......


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Hier ist die Seite die ich meine


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Die sind doch so scheisse im Kopf! xD



> Herr Dr. Zehner: Felsmusik
> 
> Die Felsmusik (unredl. Rock Musik) ist in viele verschiedene Kategorien aufgeteilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Oder hier:



> Paulus Schlank: Sprachanalyse
> 
> a ich denke, dass jeder die Wahrheit über Gegenschlag-Spieler und von ihnen veranstaltete Hassorgien (sog. "Clan-Wars" oder "LAN-Parties", vorsicht Anglizismen) wissen sollte, habe ich einen Artikel über das primitive und unkeusche Verhalten auf jenen Feiern verfasst.
> 
> ...



Die zerreissen unsere schöne 1337-Speak. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die sind doch so scheisse im Kopf! xD
> [......]


Wtf? Wer kommt denn auf so einen Kot?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Wie die die Bilder in diesem Beitrag darstellen... xD

http://www.hanninger.argon163.server4free....chenmonster.php


----------



## rEdiC (14. Februar 2008)

is fake gibts oft solche seiten. ;P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Gut....dachte schon....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

*Ein dickes Plakat an die Buffed.de Eintrittsseite anheft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab acuh ma für fake gestimmt



Juchhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...danke *verbeug* *g*

Also, ich glaub ich regestrier mich da mal die Tage und eröffne einen Thread mit:

Ich schaue jeden Tag meinen Mann an, auch wenn er nackt ist....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Juchhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Grrr, ja mach mich heiß! Verstoßen wir gegen Gebote!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Sobald ich mich angemeldet habe, nenne ich Euch den Namen und den Thread den ich dazu eröffnet habe. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein besseres Thema. 

Vorschläge pls:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Herrlich - köstliche Satire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleich mal in die Favoriten aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Nichts ist unmöglich....

LG Gwynny


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch schon am überlegen was ich dort für schwachsinn poste...mal sehen^^

nehmen wir doch den schwachsinn den wir hier im buffed OT forum produzieren mit rüber zu denen^^

salut


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon am überlegen was ich dort für schwachsinn poste...mal sehen^^
> 
> nehmen wir doch den schwachsinn den wir hier im buffed OT forum produzieren mit rüber zu denen^^
> 
> salut


Du willst wohl Selbstmorde provozieren?
Das halten die da drüben nicht aus!


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

also ich heiße Sündigerin, hab mich eben angemeldet und überlege jetzt was ich für ein thema nehmen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Mal schaun, ich geb mich vllt als Nekrophiler aus, ob sie mir dann auch raten mich mit Stacheldraht zu kastrieren...? Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ja ganz stark dafür, das Thema für Menschen mit extrem langen Eckzähnen und Blutdurst aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird ein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ganz stark dafür, das Thema für Menschen mit extrem langen Eckzähnen und Blutdurst aufzunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehr gute Idee! Ich werde einen thread eröffnen, in dem ich schreibe, das ich glaube dich sei ein vampir....bestimmt werde ich dann verstoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme. o.O


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich mir mal paar Threads von "Asfaloths kühles Plauderbrett" durchgelesen habe glaube ich nicht das dies ein Fake ist...

Es ist einfach nur Schockierend... das erinnert mich irgentwie an Killerspiele? (untolleranz)

... in dem board wird pallabert aber ohne jegliches verständnis und voreingenommen von dem was sie glauben

Das Lustige daran ist, das ist nichts anderes als es überall gibt nur da sieht mann den extremfall...

Ich sage nur WHAT THE FUCK manche Menschen sollten echt mal dringend zum Psycheater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Mein Thread:

Ich glaube ich bin ein Vampir

Mal sehen was ich für hilfreiche Antworten bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Wie der erste gleich Flamed. xD

Wie hier im Buffed-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

ICH WILL DOTS SEHEN! ^^

ne aber ganz im ernst schreib du bist Hexenmeister und beschwörst gerade die Teufelswache *g* ^^


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> ICH WILL DOTS SEHEN! ^^
> 
> ne aber ganz im ernst schreib du bist Hexenmeister und beschwörst gerade die Teufelswache *g* ^^



*brech vor lachen zusammen*

@völligbuffed:

mmh, schon komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> *brech vor lachen zusammen*
> 
> @völligbuffed:
> 
> ...



Der eine hat dir sogar zum Selbstmord geraten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ein paar Kack-Gehirne, das gibts doch garnicht...^^


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

Auf irgendeine weise isses Traurig findet ihr nicht? ^^





ich zitiere:

Nein, ich bin nicht dieselbe Person.

Das kann ich bezeugen.

Sie meinen ich soll einen Holzpflock nehmen? Diese Kraft habe ich nicht, nur wenn ich nachts ein Vampir bin, dann habe ich überragende Heilkräfte.

Ich verbitte mir derartige Aussagen. Ich bin ein Vampir. Sie sind nur neidisch, weil ich lebe ewig!!



HAHAHA GEOWNT! ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Wuaah, das Forum ist der Hammer, die empfehlen Amputationen von gesunden Körperteilen oder Selbstkasteiung mit Stahlrohren...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Also jetzt übertreibst du es aber, Huntara...^^


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mein Thread:
> 
> Ich glaube ich bin ein Vampir
> 
> ...






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also jetzt übertreibst du es aber, Huntara...^^



ganz leicht ^^  ich wette gleich gehts "closed" ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> ganz leicht ^^  ich wette gleich gehts "closed" ^^




/closed  und  /banned   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Ich find's auch herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, zu welcher Höchstleistung die werten Damen und Herren in diesem Forum noch auflaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

Ich Zitiere:
Pfui, nun verschwinden sie, bevor die löblichen Mechanismen dieses Brettes sich ihrer annehmen.!!!

...



Mechanismen? klingt nach Zahnrad ^^
ne aber ich finds traurig in welchem Jahrhundert leben die?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

Ich habs, wir melden uns alle dort an, eröffnen ein Thema und reden in ganz üblen 1337-Speak. xD


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich habs, wir melden uns alle dort an, eröffnen ein Thema und reden in ganz üblen 1337-Speak. xD



Ich will nicht der auslöser eines Selbstmordes sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die wirken finde ich allgemein etwas instabil ^^


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Etwas? Die sind eindeutig aus der Geschlossenen gefliehen! Boykottiert das Forum! Brennt es nieder! 

So, nun fühl ich mich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja mal...krass...ich werde mich dort mal anmelden und dann...ich editier den Link hier rein!

Edit: Mal sehen, wie sie darauf reagieren: Link 
xD


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub ich mach nen Thread auf dass ich ein Sodomist bin ;DD rofl


----------



## Kleinesschaf (15. Februar 2008)

lol wenn ich mir das forum so angucke fällt mir dazu nur noch der link hier ein 

Christen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

jaaaa, wo ist thront, kommt der jetzt wirklich nit mehr?

puh, ist ganz schön schwer sich da so ein mist einfallen zu lassen, von wegen arathihochland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, vorschläge sind herzlich willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Februar 2008)

Huntara, das mit dem Kacknoob war geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Ja, habe auch herzlich gelacht, Frl. Sündigerin.

Apropos: Anglizismen sind nicht erlaubt!

*fällt fast vom Stuhl vor lauter lachen*

In voller Demut,

Frau Lielan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (15. Februar 2008)

ihr "Anglizismen" können die sich in den Ar*** stecken


----------



## DarkSaph (15. Februar 2008)

Hier ist die Auflösung....xD

Link

Ist aber schon geil gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Hier ist die Auflösung....xD
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



Omg...wie geil ist das denn bitte? 

Aber wirklich geil gemacht. Naja, ich hab meine Rolle nicht gut gespielt, weil ich kann nicht so
ernst bleiben und alles für bahres nehmen, bzw. so tun. 

Mal schauen wie es weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nolanrap (15. Februar 2008)

da bin ich wieder, und gebannt worden? ^^


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Frechheit! Mein Thread wurde geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (15. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das Forum welches der TE gepostet hat lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich auch noch verbannt worden, nur weil ich geschrieben, hab das Metal geil ist, naja, war ein bissl härter ausgedrückt, aber ich keine schimpfwörter richtig ausgeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (23. Februar 2008)

irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl das das Forum und das nc Forum sich gegenseitig bekriegen... Aber egal spamt immer schön weiter


----------



## simion (11. März 2008)

Achtung neue Adresse: http://asfaloths.xail.net/phpBB3/index.php


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir mal paar Threads von "Asfaloths kühles Plauderbrett" durchgelesen habe glaube ich nicht das dies ein Fake ist...
> 
> Es ist einfach nur Schockierend... das erinnert mich irgentwie an Killerspiele? (untolleranz)
> 
> ...



lol die killerspiel-seite war ein fake!! das stand sogar ganz DICK im impressum.. omg

naja, das hier ist schon etwas grenzwertiger... hab mal ein wenig rumgegooglet und da kamen noch einige seiten von dem:

http://der-nachtfalke.homepage24.de

hab sogar eine emailadresse (msn) von dem finden können. ich registrier mich mal und fang ne diskussion an, vlt. sogar auf englisch ^^


so long....


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

wahahaha ^^

hier noch mehr: http://www.asfaloths.de.tl/

btw. ich bin "Allen McGyse"


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

> Die redliche Kinderecke
> 
> Hallo liebe Kinder!
> 
> ...



Na wenn das nicht töfte ist?!


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

das ist hammer, oder? einfach genial!


----------



## dejaspeed (11. März 2008)

Pfarrpfeifer kennt wohl niemand wie es scheint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

hm, der mann ist gut... *grübel* und ich war unvorsichtig ^^

http://asfaloths.xail.net/phpBB3/viewtopic...21&p=71#p71


----------



## simion (15. März 2008)

lol : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (4. April 2008)

Ganz ehrlich...sowas faked doch keiner so dermaßen umständlich, oder? und da werden wirklich KRANKE Meinungen vertreten...da schreibt einer er hätte seinen Sohn beim "Welt der Kriegskunst" spielen erwischt (WoW) und ihn dann mit 30 Schlägen mit der Dornenpeitsche bestraft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn das gefaked ist, dann saß jemand unglaublich gelangweiltes eine Ewigkeit an echt genialen  (bei Fake) Beiträgen....sollte das kein Fake sein sollter man schnellstens das Jugendamt auf einige User dort ansetzen... Allerdings richtig ist, dass es eigentlich zu krank ist um gefaked zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (4. April 2008)

Das ist sicher kein fake, aber es ist echt Krass was da diskutiert wird.
Hier wird beredet wie schlecht "Giga.de" doch sei...es solle zum spielen von in der bibe verbotenen töungs Spielen animieren. Aber lest einfach selbst:



> Liebe Brettgemeinde,
> vor kurzem habe ich eine der unkeuschesten Seiten des deutschsprachigen Internetzes gefunden:
> http://www.giga.de/
> Dabei handelt es sich um eine Seite, die vorwiegend versucht, kleine fehlgeleitete Kinder die Sünde des Tötens in Form von "Videospielen" nahezubringen. Wir wissen doch alle, das dieses Werkzeug des Bösen unsere Kinder in bestialische Ungetüme verwandelt, und deshalb versuche ich im Moment, die Schließung dieser Heimseite zu erreichen.
> Damit sie das Außmaß dieser Schrecklichkeit erfassen können, hier ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Die Bible ist teilweise brutaler als irgendwelche Spiele die brutal sein sollen. *augenverdreh* Jedoch habe in irgendein Forum (Anti NC - Anti Neuchristentum oder so) gelesen das dieses Plauderbrett definitiv ein fake sein soll. Warum? Der Asfaloth höchstpersönlich hat es geschrieben, zu einem Admin des Boards.

Ich sehe das eher als eine Art Rollenspiel an. Hinter diesen seltsamen Usern stecken sicher einige Jugendliche oder so die sich jetzt grade ins Fäustchen lachen, wie sehr sich doch die Unwissenden aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT : Habt ihr lust den Server dort mal zu überlasten? Alle buffed-User versuchen sich um ne bestimmte Zeit zu registrieren? :> Fake oder nicht, ich fänds lustig!


----------



## simion (4. April 2008)

the schrieb:


> Die Bible ist teilweise brutaler als irgendwelche Spiele die brutal sein sollen. *augenverdreh* Jedoch habe in irgendein Forum (Anti NC - Anti Neuchristentum oder so) gelesen das dieses Plauderbrett definitiv ein fake sein soll. Warum? Der Asfaloth höchstpersönlich hat es geschrieben, zu einem Admin des Boards.
> 
> Ich sehe das eher als eine Art Rollenspiel an. Hinter diesen seltsamen Usern stecken sicher einige Jugendliche oder so die sich jetzt grade ins Fäustchen lachen, wie sehr sich doch die Unwissenden aufregen.
> 
> ...


Ne ich spame da bis die mich zum Moderator ernennen und dann lösche ich da alle Threads ;-)


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Wie kann man ernsthaft glauben das sei kein Fake...*O_o*


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Das wird nicht klappen, bei jeden ,,unredlichen" Beitrag wirst du sofort gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

Mist, die Seite is grad nicht Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

Ich schreibe nur "redliche" Beiträge ;-)


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

1. Ist das ein Fake
2. Hat das Ding inzwischen nen unglaublichen Bart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (6. April 2008)

auf der seite gibts pop up werbung für browsergames... sehr unlöblich :>

sollte schon alles sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Also wirklich, Frl. Guibärchen, wir wollen hier ja keine Anglizmen verwenden! Es heißt Brauserspiel!


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Es heißt Brauserspiel!


Seit wann heißt 'browser' auf Deutsch "Brauser"?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit wann heißt 'browser' auf Deutsch "Brauser"?



Dast ist die Sprache der Faker in diesem Forum. So wie "Internetz".

Ignorier es.^^


----------



## simion (7. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit wann heißt 'browser' auf Deutsch "Brauser"?


Seit nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (28. April 2008)

Kennt jemand die neue Adresse? Gibt wohl wieder ein neues "Plauderbrett"


----------



## guldano (22. Juli 2008)

Gibt es das Forum überhaupt noch?


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

Geh auf die erste Seite klick auf den Link, dann weisst dus.

Ach ja, Leichenschändung ist verboten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (22. Juli 2008)

Geht nicht, aber ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das die nen neues Forum haben, weis vielleicht jemand wie die Seite heißt?


----------



## Emptybook (22. Juli 2008)

MAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Kennt ihr den nicht die South Park folge mit den Hybrid autos und den Snops 

In dieser Folge kommt das vor und das ist echt kein Witz

Das sind ganz normale Verhaltensweisen von solchen Menschen in South Park wird das Thema erläutert.(das mit den fürzen)


----------



## luXz (22. Juli 2008)

joa die folge kenn ich, ist ziemlich lustig!


----------



## Auylio (22. Juli 2008)

Habe für Fake gestimmt aber nach allem was ich hier gelesen hab..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider ist das Brett grad auslinie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Das brett ist immer noch offline ich hab aber das gefunden 
http://asfaloths.de.tl/G.ae.stebuch.htm#
hab auch einen eintrag gemacht ich bin ja ein redlicher christ


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

lest doch gleich die dr. sommer foren 
DAS is richtig geil hab jetzt im mom keinen link suche aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

WTF look at this es geht weiter bei den Freunden musste ich über den mit der töften frisur lachen einfach zu geil
http://lisa-anschnur.de/index.htm


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

/push So leute sagt schonmal danke 
meine kleine recherche hat das erbracht 


Ich habe die neue Adresse gefunden 
http://brettanschnur.br.funpic.de/viewforum.php?f=2


Ich habe mich dort schon angemeldet , aber werde aus sicherheitsgründen nicht meinen namen verraten den wer weis , vielleicht wird das Buffed Forum beobachtet ;D

Ps: ich bin Moslem aber mich als christ auszugeben wird einfach sein ahhahaha


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Geil! Die Rückkehr der keuschen Hardcore-Christen!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Hrhrhr , ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich erfolgreich integriert jetzt wird fleißig mitgepostet, ach wird das ein Genuss sein niewieder langeweile haben und immer was zu schreiben.


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Hab mich auch mal wieder angemeldet.


----------



## Black Muffin (25. Juli 2008)

XD


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

wer ist Grillzange von euch ,DDD
auf einmal wieder einige neue hoffentlich redliche mitglieder^^ LaL


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

haha, wurde nach 2Minuten gebannt. D; Hab mich doch nur "Grillzange" genannt. ;D

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das Forum ist ein Fake, leßt euch mal die Beiträge von dem "Herr Maier " dort durch.

Der schreibt er habe irgendwelche Kinder mit heißem Öl begossen und das er seine Kinder mit einer Pferdepeitsche schlägt. ;D


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> haha, wurde nach 2Minuten gebannt. D; Hab mich doch nur "Grillzange" genannt. ;D
> 
> Aber jetzt mal ehrlich, das Forum ist ein Fake, leßt euch mal die Beiträge von dem "Herr Maier " dort durch.
> 
> Der schreibt er habe irgendwelche Kinder mit heißem Öl begossen und das er seine Kinder mit einer Pferdepeitsche schlägt. ;D




Das ist ein sher löbliches verhalten von Herr Maier genauso muss das gemacht werden


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

"Scheren Sie sich von diesem keuschen Plauderbrett! Ketzer!" So wurde ich verabschiedet. ^^


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

jo habs gelesen ich hab mittlerweile meine begrüßung hinter mir und hab schon 2 post geschrieben// Löbach hat dich gebannt aahahha

ich passe mich an, den ich will noch lange spaß daran haben und einen frommen christen zu spielen macht iwie spaß LaL LaL laL


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Bin mal gespannt was die zu meiner Musik sagen. ;D


Ich schick mal ne Mail an RTL rauß mit dem Link des Forums. ^^
Gibt bestimmt wieder einen lustigen Klischee Beitrag. =)


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hab sogar schon ein Thema verfasst, mal schauen wie ich mich da halten kann, ob ich den Drang zu unterdrücken vermag mich über sie lustig zu machen oder ob ich dran bleibe und sogar "Moderierer" werde...


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

lol, geniales forum^^
muss mich gleich anmelden


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

LOL, wer ist ArminR? ;D

"Und falls diese Bande Unchristlich ist, wäre es nett wenn ihr einen löblichen Christen beraten könntet, wie er seinen Sohn züchtigen und, wenn es nötig ist, *entsorgen* kann." haha. ;D


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> LOL, wer ist ArminR? ;D
> 
> "Und falls diese Bande Unchristlich ist, wäre es nett wenn ihr einen löblichen Christen beraten könntet, wie er seinen Sohn züchtigen und, wenn es nötig ist, *entsorgen* kann." haha. ;D


 ich bin arminR^^ und schau auch meinen anderen beitrag an


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

verdammt! die haben 2 posts von mir gelöscht... aber noch bin ich nicht verbannt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Schon wer die Regeln dort durchliest sieht, dass die Kacke im Schädel haben, oder es ein Fake ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> # Die Administranz sowie die Moderierer haben immer Recht!
> # Dummheit führt zur Verbannung!
> # Dosenfleisch ebenfalls.
> # Wer hier schreibt sollte die Rechtschreibung beherrschen!


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

viell zu geil
hab mich da auch registriert xD


----------



## Tan (25. Juli 2008)

Ich spüre ein unglaubliches Verlangen das Lied "Kirche" von den Onkelz da zu posten....


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

BeitragVerfasst am: 22.07.2008, 09:59    Titel:  	Antworten mit Zitat
Ein wahrlich interessantes Gespräch.

Halleluja!



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> ich bin arminR^^ und schau auch meinen anderen beitrag an




Ahahah OLOLOLOOOOL:   Vital Remains

haste geposted und gefragt ob es eine verwerfliche band ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hättest wenigsten n anderes video nehmen sollen , nicht das , wo jesus mitm hammer niedergestreckt wird xD


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2008)

danke chara


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ahahah OLOLOLOOOOL:   Vital Remains
> 
> haste geposted und gefragt ob es eine verwerfliche band ist
> 
> ...



ich hab genau dieses video gewählt, eben weil es so offensichtlich ist^^ ich geh jetzt schnell noch einen eigenen "faden" für vital remains posten. 
Aber meinen anderen post haben sie leider schon gelöscht
(ich habe darin gesagt, dass man ketzer mit Benzin überschütten und mit brennenden Bibeln bewerfen soll^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Hat mal jemand daran gedacht, nen "Heulfaden" in übler "L33t-Sprache" zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand daran gedacht, nen "Heulfaden" in übler "L33t-Sprache" zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist doch langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und "leet-speak" ist eh out! (war es jemals "in"?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> Ist doch langweilig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habs eh grad gemacht. Nein es war nie in. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

die lassen einem aber auch gar keinen spaß, die haben schon 5 beiträge von mir komentarlos gelöscht. sogar einen thread, in dem ich zum offenem kampf auf buffed.de aufgerufen habe^^ schade eigentlich, die reaktion darauf wäre sicher unterhaltsam gewesen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> die lassen einem aber auch gar keinen spaß, die haben schon 5 beiträge von mir komentarlos gelöscht. sogar einen thread, in dem ich zum offenem kampf auf buffed.de aufgerufen habe^^ schade eigentlich, die reaktion darauf wäre sicher unterhaltsam gewesen.




Die wollen mich nicht bannen. T_T


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

Verbrenn VöBu du Gotteslästerer! ;P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Verbrenn VöBu du Gotteslästerer! ;P



xD Das is der Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NOOOOO, gebannt T_T


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

hehe ich auch
das war mal ein spaß^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> hehe ich auch
> das war mal ein spaß^^



Jo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich mal spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Wie die gleich alles in einen Topf kehren. xD



> Sehr geehrte Frau Löbach bzw. Herr Maier. Bitte unterbinden Sie doch dieses deppenkindische Dosenfleischen. Dies soll ein keuscher Hort der besinnlichen Diskussion für redliche Christen sein. Und kein Spielplatz für unterbelichtete Jugendliche.



Dass das meine geniale Arbeit war is denen wohl egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

das mit dem Dosenfleisch habe ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> das mit dem Dosenfleisch habe ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden...



Jo, ich auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (25. Juli 2008)

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist warum die meinen thread zu satanischer Musik gelöscht haben. der war so genial und hat mich 15mins arbeit gekostet...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, ist warum die meinen thread zu satanischer Musik gelöscht haben. der war so genial und hat mich 15mins arbeit gekostet...



Hehe, scheisse, dass die auch gleich die E-Mails sperren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Juli 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hehe, scheisse, dass die auch gleich die E-Mails sperren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte unterlassen sie das Nutzen solch gotteslästigender Anglizismen! Es heißt E-Brief und nun beten Sie!


----------



## Luntsu (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich auch einmal angemeldet und auch schon einen löblichen Faden des ersten Grusses geschrieben.

Mit löblichen Grüssen
Luntsu

Tante Edith sagt: Gleichstrom/Wechselstrom-Hörer muss einer von euch sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (26. Juli 2008)

lol Verena Löbachs Heimseite http://verenaredlich.npage.de/ ;D


Ps: ich bin noch nicht gebannt, es macht einfach nen haufen spaß mit denen zu diskutieren und sich wie sie zu verhalten


----------



## raselius (26. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> lol Verena Löbachs Heimseite http://verenaredlich.npage.de/ ;D
> 
> 
> Ps: ich bin noch nicht gebannt, es macht einfach nen haufen spaß mit denen zu diskutieren und sich wie sie zu verhalten


 hab ich auch witzig gefunden, aber die haben mir fast alle meine beiträge kommentarlos gelöscht, obwohl ich mich immer an die Forenregeln gehalten habe...


----------



## rEdiC (26. Juli 2008)

Wie ihr halt immer noch glaubt, das es echt ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (26. Juli 2008)

Hey man das ist der langeweile bekämpfer N1 

Ich bin glaub ich schon einer von dennen geworden

ich bin jetzt schon fleißuig am missionieren wenn ich 3 erfolgreiche missionierungen vorweisen kann bekomme ich den Titel "Missionar"



In vollkommener Freude ,

Emptybook


----------



## raselius (26. Juli 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wie ihr halt immer noch glaubt, das es echt ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wer hier denkt das dieses Forum nicht fake ist?


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> wer hier denkt das dieses Forum nicht fake ist?


oh ich ich ich ich denk es is vollkommen echt aber zu 100% macht mein allien des hier neben mir sitzt auch stääändig


----------



## Leyla7B (4. September 2008)

GOTT IM HIMMEL!

Gibts den in jedem Forum ein Thema zum NC?

Jässes,Gräß Gott!!!

Ich kläre mal etwas auf, Asfaloth, dessen kühles Plauderbrett hier anfangs reingestellt wurde ist ein WoW Junk.
Vermutlich ist der TE ein Freund von ihm oder er ist Asfaloth, was ich bezweifle Asfa spielt nämlich einen Paladin.

Es ist alles Fake, das NC reicht bis ins Jahr 2000 zurück.
Asfaloths Brett ist bloß Abklatsch genau wie der andere Rest.
Dem sein Board ist ja closed genauso wie das vom Maier.

Herr Maier ist übrigens ein 17 jähriger, und Fräulein Löbach ist gerade mal 15 oder 16.
Lisa Stückler alias CCord=Insider ist gerade mal zarte 16 Jahre alt.
http://www.lisa-anschnur.de/ Lisas Heimseite.

Die Seiten vom Maier und der Löbach sind offline das Forum wurde auch aufgelöst.


Eine Festung der Redlichkeit ist aber die Heimseite vom werten Herr Pfaffenberg.
http://pfaffenberg.permuda.net/

Passt lieber auf um Pfaffenberg scharen sich viele redliche Rentner. 

Ein bsp. http://www.beepworld.de/members51/henriette-loeblich/

Das ist natürlich auch Fake aber seine Seite ist sehr aufwendig und vollgestopft mit redlichem Müll.
Außerdem ist sein Forum beständig.


Da die NC Bewegung sich schon ziemlich lange hält, hat sich im laufe der Zeit auch eine Gegenseite entwickelt.


DAS ANTI-NC http://antincforum.foren-city.de/?sid=39f8...2ad7047b193ccab

Ziemlich krank! denken einige wohlmöglich^^
Ich finds eher alles in allem lustig.

So das dürfte jedem die Augen über dieses Thema öffnen.


Wer Fehler findet kann diese behalten und einrahmen lassen.


Leyla


----------



## Melih (4. September 2008)

Und musst du jetzt wegen sowas unbedingt die leichen wecken du nekromant? ....


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. September 2008)

> Und musst du jetzt wegen sowas unbedingt die leichen wecken du nekromant? ....



Is doch ganz lustig, wieder inen keuschen beitrag isn Gästebuch zu schreiben,
"Atheistic istn Heidenjude " geht jetzt aber beten und dann ins bett


----------



## -Daiji- (4. September 2008)

Grüße,

auch wenn dies alles ein Fake sein sollte... dann gehören meiner Meinung nach trotzdem all diese Leute die an solchen Foren gearbeitet haben in's Irrenhaus gesteckt. So etwas kann sich doch kein normaler Mensch ausdenken, also bei aller Liebe, ich habe genug Phantasie aber die verarbeite ich anders...
OMG ich komm nicht drüber hinweg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich nur komisch fand, die eine Geschichte die doch "töfte" gewesen sein soll... OMG! Ist es nicht so, wenn man jemanden etwas schlechtes Wünscht, dass es dann auch eine Art "Sünde" sei? Weil wie war das...? Man soll sich und seine Mitmenschen lieben oder so ähnlich? Und irgendwas mit Verzeihen... ich hab da null Peilung.
Wah lasst die Finger von solchen Sachen, sonst mutiert ihr selber noch zu einen von den Kranken!

Mfg Daiji


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

ahh ich will das auch sehn!!!


----------



## guldano (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage:

meint der Verrückte es tatsächlich ernst, 
die Leute die im Gästebuch seiner Seite etwas freches schreiben,
anzuzeigen?

hat der etwa nichts besseres zu tun?

mfg


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Wer? Wen meisnt du, udn vorallem, warum fragst du ihn nicht einfach?


----------



## guldano (16. Januar 2009)

na, der "Sittenwart" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 www.Sittenwart.de.vu


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Das ist doch alles Fake -.- aber 100%ig

lg


----------



## guldano (16. Januar 2009)

na dann.
ich hab das nähmlich schon seit einiger Weile beobachtet, es kommt ziemlich unseriös rüber.
Ich will garnicht von seinem "Rohrstock" anfangen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Bin ich die einzige die glaubt das der einfach nur langeweiel hat?


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Januar 2009)

guldano schrieb:


> na, der "Sittenwart"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Seite kenn ich, aber trotzdem nochmal: Wer?

Wen interessiert das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guldano (16. Januar 2009)

der Typ der Seite nennt sich "Asfaloth".
Der Name stammt aus Herr der Ringe, nähmlich ist es das Pferd von Glorfindel.
Der Typ ist einfach nur krank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Der Typ ist ei nTroll, auf den du total reinfällst...


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Das nennt man auch Humor, merkt man schon daran das die meisten anscheind keinen Fernseher haben aber einen pc mit internet ^^

lg

P.S.: auf dem Christenbrett von ihm bin ich als Herr Pöser vertreten ^^


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das nennt man auch Humor, merkt man schon daran das die meisten anscheind keinen Fernseher haben aber einen pc mit internet ^^
> 
> lg
> 
> P.S.: auf dem Christenbrett von ihm bin ich als Herr Pöser vertreten ^^


hehe Christen RP


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> hehe Christen RP


Genau das isses ^^ nur keine normalen Christen sondern Hardcore-Christen ^^

lg


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Genau das isses ^^ nur keine normalen Christen sondern Hardcore-Christen ^^
> 
> lg


So wie zB das Creativity Movement ?


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

Glaube, ich melde mich da auch mal an. Muss nur gucken, das ich innerhalb einer Woche ein Thema zum schreiben finde...
aber leider bin ich noch nicht 25 :-(


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Glaube, ich melde mich da auch mal an. Muss nur gucken, das ich innerhalb einer Woche ein Thema zum schreiben finde...
> aber leider bin ich noch nicht 25 :-(


Leider? Sei Froh, ich komm mir mit 21 schon alt vor xD


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mich totgelacht!!! Ahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Lass mich raten, Du hast was blödes raufgeschrieben und hast du Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> hehe Christen RP


made my day xD


----------



## Schillerstrasse (16. Januar 2009)

Das IST fake. 100%. Wurde schonmal hier im Forum betroffen. 6 Seiten Thread oder so, da wurde auch bewiesen das es nur 'nen Fake ist.

Benutz nächstes mal doch die SuFu o.O


----------



## Melih (16. Januar 2009)

Ich mag die Seite nicht, die haben mich als "Quell des Bösen" bezeichnet.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2009)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Das IST fake. 100%. Wurde schonmal hier im Forum betroffen. 6 Seiten Thread oder so, da wurde auch bewiesen das es nur 'nen Fake ist.
> 
> Benutz nächstes mal doch die SuFu o.O


Hör auf mit deinen SuFu-Flames.
Der Thread wurde damals geschlossen.
Da hätte er seine Frage auch nicht mehr stellen können.
Aber das ist sicher eine Fake-Seite, sonst wär sie nicht so bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich mag die Seite nicht, die haben mich als "Quell des Bösen" bezeichnet.



joa du und deine bösen Lesben.^^
Aber ich bin auf deiner Seite!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (16. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hör auf mit deinen SuFu-Flames.
> Der Thread wurde damals geschlossen.
> Da hätte er seine Frage auch nicht mehr stellen können.
> Aber das ist sicher eine Fake-Seite, sonst wär sie nicht so bekannt
> ...




War mein erster SuFu Flame.. Im übrigen ist es unwichtig das der andere Thread closed wurde solang er immer noch die fragen beantwortet die man sich stellt! Das Board ist ein fake, checkt's doch endlich


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Das Board ist ein fake, checkt's doch endlich


Genau das sag ich auch schon die ganze Zeit.
Aber etwas netter


----------



## Naarg (16. Januar 2009)

Bei jedem Film springst du wohl auf und Brüllst: "Die Spielen das nur!! Das ist doch nicht echt!"


----------



## Valinar (16. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Bei jedem Film springst du wohl auf und Brüllst: "Die Spielen das nur!! Das ist doch nicht echt!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nö liegt aber wohl daran das niemand fragt...


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Aber etwas netter


Warum so klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich mag die Seite nicht, die haben mich als "Quell des Bösen" bezeichnet.


melih du bist halt mal böse, sei froh ich bins auch^^
bösen menschen gehts immer gut wie Dracun zu sagen pflegt


----------



## Lisutari (17. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Warum so klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weil ich so andeutel will das es geflüsterd wird


----------



## simion (18. Januar 2009)

Diesen Thread gab es schonmal^^ Sufu nutzen!!!
Edit: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=Asfaloth


----------



## Rappi (18. Januar 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Das nennt man auch Humor, merkt man schon daran das die meisten anscheind keinen Fernseher haben aber einen pc mit internet ^^
> 
> lg
> 
> P.S.: auf dem Christenbrett von ihm bin ich als Herr Pöser vertreten ^^



Ich bin dort auch vertreten als ,,Joachim Stöges"


----------



## Duni (18. Januar 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich bin dort auch vertreten als ,,Joachim Stöges"



Du schreibst da ja genauso wie diese Spasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Werter Herr Spork,
> 
> der Ihnen unbekannte Sender hört auf den unredlichen Namen ,,Comedy Central". Wie töfte von Herrn Keusch den Namen in etwas Redliches zu ändern.
> Nun, meiner Meinung nach ist Komödien Zentrale ein Werk eines Dämons. Alleine Sendungen wie ,,Südpark" und ,,Alle lieben Raymond" genügen, um mich zu dieser Aussage hinreissen zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## simion (19. Januar 2009)

Kennt jemand das Passwort zu dem geschützten Bereich auf der "Heimseite"? NEED MORE SPAM!!!!
Mein Tipp: Schleimmt euch solange da ein bis ihr Mod seid und löscht dann alles!!!


----------



## simion (19. Januar 2009)

So hier die neuen Links:
Heimseite:   http://www.sittenwart.de.vu/
Neues Forum:  http://anschnurbrett.de.vu/
/push weil es jetzt einen ähnlichen Thread mit gleichem Inhalt gibt^^


----------



## Naarg (19. Januar 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Passwort zu dem geschützten Bereich auf der "Heimseite"? NEED MORE SPAM!!!!
> Mein Tipp: Schleimmt euch solange da ein bis ihr Mod seid und löscht dann alles!!!


ooc: wieso denn? Die tun keinem Weh, beleidigen niemanden und überhaupt...

Herr Simino, ich muss Ihnen leider Offenbaren, das Ihr Kommentar geschmacklos und unkeusch ist. Sparen Sie sich solche Unreifheiten doch für ein anderes Pladuerbrett mit desktuktiveren Teilnehmern auf, solches "geflamme" ist hier nicht erwünscht.

Es grüst mahnend 
Herr Naarg


----------



## simion (19. Januar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> ooc: wieso denn? Die tun keinem Weh, beleidigen niemanden und überhaupt...
> 
> Herr Simino, ich muss Ihnen leider Offenbaren, das Ihr Kommentar geschmacklos und unkeusch ist. Sparen Sie sich solche Unreifheiten doch für ein anderes *Pladuer*brett mit desktuktiveren Teilnehmern auf, solches "geflamme" ist hier nicht erwünscht.
> 
> ...


Du hast einen Rechtschreibfehler gemacht als Strafe schlage ich 10 Kopfschüsse vor!
Ich wurde schon nach 1 Beitrag gebannt weil mein Avatar zu groß war ^^


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Oh man war das lustig, das zu lesen... xDDD 
naja, es könnte meiner Meinung nach schon wahr sein, es gibt so verrückte Leute. Wenn man sich das mal vorstellt, wie er seine Fürze einfängt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. Januar 2009)

> lol wenn ich mir das forum so angucke fällt mir dazu nur noch der link hier ein



AAAH meine Augen  X.X


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2009)

also ich sag das es mal ernst gemeint war bis sich n paar andersdenkende (also das is jetzt nid so meins was die da schreiben aber bitte jedem das seine heil odin btw) dazwischengemischt haben und dieses board seitdem von trollen und anderen unkeuschen wesen heimgesucht werden (was ich persönlich saugeil finde XD)


----------



## simion (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein FAKE, kurz bevor das erste Forum geschlossen wurde hat Asfaloth das auch da gesagt! Übrigens: Im aktuellen Forum ist keins von den alten Mitglieder außer Asfaloth, schon irgentwie komisch oder?


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2009)

In einer Zeit, in der es Foren gibt, wo sich Mädchen gegenseitig zum hungern animieren und dicke Männer ihre eigenen Exkremente essen, schockt mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Tryko (20. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir funkt kein Link zur Seite und iwie finde ich sie auch net (asfaloths.xail.net/phpBB3/index.php)...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## simion (20. Januar 2009)

http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/index.php ist der neue Link
lol : 





> Grüße Sie!
> 
> Durch meine Nachforschungen im Internetz bin ich auf diese Heimseite
> gestoßen. Nähmlich Buffed.de auf dieser Seite treffen sich tausende
> ...





> Ich weiß nicht, was der von Ihnen zitierte Text für eine Bedeutung hat, jedoch stehe ich kurz davor mich zu erbrechen, wenn ich nur ansatzweise darüber nachdenke was es denn bedeuten KÖNNTE!
> 
> Es klingt defintiv pervers! Es muss eine Art Geheimsprache sein, um redlichen Menschen den Einblick zu verwehren und zu verhindern dass eine Missionierung stattfindet - Gar dämonisch ist dieses Verhalten!
> 
> Ich werde umgehend meinen Abgeordneten über dieses triebhafte Verhalten informieren.





> Werte Herren ich hoffe mein Benutzerbild entspricht nun
> den Richtlinien.
> 
> Auch ich war erst Heute Morgen auf dieser Seite und ich möchte ihnen einen Auszug Darbieten:
> ...





> Besonders das "Mitglied" des buffed.de Bretts "Melih" ist durch Satan bessessen : Das ist ja nicht normal das man als Mensch eine Signatur hat in der man 2 Homosexuelle Frauen sieht die Unkeuschheit treiben!
> Dazu kommt noch das er kein CHRIST ist sondern einer dieser "Muslime"!
> 
> Es Treibt sich also auch Heidenpack herum!
> ...


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

XD
Die Reden ohne scheiß über Buffed wtf :O


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das is eher nen freakiges christen sekten board...
> auf dem freakige christen von anderen auch mal verarscht werden...
> atheist ftw!




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. Januar 2009)

Leute das ist 100% fake, keine Diskussion ^^ Ich bin dort auch angemeldet und ein (sonst) sehr aktives Mitglied, wir alle wissen das wir uns hier einen Spaß machen.

Ich bin nebenbei, der liebe Herr Christian Pöser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

ne das  eindeutig KEIN fake!!! zu mindest diese seite net!!! das sind reale religiöse spinner!!! 


MUAHAHAHAHA JETZT MACH ICH MIR BEI DENEN HUNDERTE VON ACCS UND SPAMME BEI DENEN ALLES VOLL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, vlt. doch nur einen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will mal schauen wies bei denen abläuft^^


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

Tryko schrieb:


> ne das  eindeutig KEIN fake!!! zu mindest diese seite net!!! das sind reale religiöse spinner!!!
> 
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHA JETZT MACH ICH MIR BEI DENEN HUNDERTE VON ACCS UND SPAMME BEI DENEN ALLES VOLL!!!
> ...



Gut das man von Leichtgläubigkeit nicht sterben kann.^^


----------



## simion (21. Januar 2009)

Ist einer von euch Herr Johannes Hanse?


----------



## Tryko (21. Januar 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Ist einer von euch Herr Johannes Hanse?


LOL? dieser freak? über den hab ich am lautesten gelacht, was fürn kiddie... will beim Spinnerverein mitmachen, tztztz...

Ich entschuldige mich für mein unartiges Vokabular, aber dies ist nun mal meine Meinung über diese Seite. Ach, ich habe das mit dem Acc dort gelassen, es würde nichts bringen, wenn ich rumspammen würde.


----------



## simion (23. Januar 2009)

Verdammt die hätten mich fast durchschaut^^ Jetzt wird es wohl in nächster Zeit nichts mit Mod, muss ich mich wohl noch länger einschmeicheln


----------



## simion (27. Januar 2009)

Das macht keinen Spaß mehr^^ Das macht mehr Spaß:
http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopic.php?t=167
http://christenbrett.ch.funpic.de/viewtopi...58&start=15
Einfach mal ein paar Buffed Themen Posten^^


----------



## simion (21. August 2009)

So neuer Link: http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/index.php


----------



## Jironf (21. August 2009)

das ist voll lustig xD


----------



## simion (21. August 2009)

Irgentjemand von Buffed war da auch Mod, weiß aber nicht mehr wer


----------



## Jironf (21. August 2009)

ich les mir mal den thread hier durch^^


----------



## El Homer (21. August 2009)

http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=191
wie bescheuert !!


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

geil die geben sich echt mühe haben sogar twitter accounts XD
http://twitter.com/herrneumann

https://twitter.com/GregorKoenig

es gibt echt tage da denk ihc mir sowas krankes kann nicht inszeniert sein XD


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_WTF??




			Geehrte Christen,

Ich möchte mich hier öffentlich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich bis vor kurzem
ein zu grosses Profilbild verwendet habe. Zu spät erst erkannte ich meinen Fehler.
Ich bete dafür, dass der Herr und auch Herr Asfaloths mir vergeben mögen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


edit: was haben die fur probleme :/_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF??
> 
> 
> 
> edit: was haben die fur probleme :/_




Meine Vergangenheit holt mich ein ;D
War damals echt funny =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

die stelle mit buffed is ja ma genial xD er ist vom satan bessesen xDDD zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

War/bin auf der Homepage übrigens Mutter Jesu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Jig du bis Krank :/

edit: mein Favorit is abe rimer noch  sind handy´s bose und die wurfbibel mkit dme stacheldraht_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Jig du bis Krank :/_



Why?


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> War/bin auf der Homepage übrigens Mutter Jesu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blasphemie!
Mit solch einem liederlichem Namen sollte es meinen Brüdern und Schwestern leicht fallen Sie als Fakir zu überführen!

Erschüttert aber an die Rache des Herrn glaubend,
riesentrolli


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Her mit den WURFBIBEL!! Bibelt ihn xD_


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Welche Wurfbibel? War 6 Monate nicht mehr auf der Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Rexo Wieso bin ich krank? =)


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Wen du dich da registrierst und da noch n beitrag macht den die ernst nehmen 

**hust**Wurf bibel_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wen du dich da registrierst und da noch n beitrag macht den die ernst nehmen _


das macht ihn natürlich krank...
und ja, sie nehmen ihn sicher ernst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (21. August 2009)

Du weisst aber schon, dass die sich alle gegenseitig verarschen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_xD das geilste wort gefecht das es gibt




			Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären, was an "GS" für "geschützte Marke" unredlicher sein soll, als der unmögliche Anglizismus "TM". Ich jedenfalls verspüre immer, wenn ich dieses hochgestellte "TM" sehe, den starken Drang, meinen Bildschirm mit Weihwasser zu bespritzen!


Bei Gott, es interessiert mich nicht, ob Sie auf Ihren Bildschirm spritzen. Die Hochstellung bei ™ sieht einfach zu dufte aus, um sie nicht zu verwenden.

Das ™ steht fortan für "Töfte (und) Modern".
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> **hust**Wurf bibel_



oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Gerade mein schnuffel entdeckt
_


> Liebe Internetzgemeinde!
> 
> Seit Jahren bekämpfen wir bereits aktiv das Suchtverhalten von Welt der Kriegskunst, kurz WdK, unredlicherweise "World of Warcraft" genannt, kurz WoW. Welt der Kriegskunst ist ein massives Anschnur-Rollenspiel, welches Spielern die Möglichkeit gibt anschnur zu töten, zu schänden und verbrecherische Dinge zu tun, für die man früher auf den Scheiterhaufen gekommen wäre.
> 
> ...



_Schneesturm Unterhaltung lol xD_


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

müssen wir jetz diese ganzen ollen kamellen aufwärmen?


----------



## simion (21. August 2009)

Ja^^


----------



## skyline930 (22. August 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen, das es ein echtes Fake ist, dass der allgemeinen Belustigung im Netz dienen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut euch mal den Thread an:

http://phpbb2.jlkfree.com/viewtopic.php?t=654

Alle haben volle Namen als Nick, "echte" Bilder "von sich" und labern dermaßen geschwollen, das es gar nicht echt sein kann! Ihr wisst was ich meine..

Oder es sind echt einfach leicht psychisch gestörte Leute oO


----------



## simion (22. August 2009)

Das sind nicht echte Bilder! Als ich das letzte mal auf der Seite war hatten fast alle andere Profilbilder!


----------



## Jironf (22. August 2009)

lol wurde sofort verbannt -.-"


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_lag bestimmt am namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## TheGui (22. August 2009)

Christen Roleplay !!!!!!

btw, gibts da jemand der ganze für echt hält O_o 

wär doch mal nen super Studienobjekt für angehende Psyhologen!

PS: würden im Himmel nur solch Töfte Leute sein... oh Gott bitte, ich will in die Hölle! Da gibts immerhin Bratwurst!


----------



## simion (22. August 2009)

xD


----------



## Jironf (22. August 2009)

wie heißt du da simion??


----------



## simion (22. August 2009)

Bin da nicht mehr angemeldet.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_was fur ein name

Christian Pöser welcher mensch heisst bitte Pöser mit familien namen ? xD_


----------



## Jironf (23. August 2009)

naja es gibt halt merkwürdige nachnamen also auch pöser...


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Lol, hab zu miener eigenen Belustigung mal drinn gelesen und bin durch einen Link hierauf gekommen:

Profil von LOLrabi

  Blog   Gästebuch

AVE SATANI ET STUPOR ET CHRISTI
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
L O L R A B I
12 15 12 18 1 2 9

12+15+12+18+1+2+9 = 69

drehen wir die 9 um, haben wir 66

zudem besteht mein Nickname aus 6 verschiedenen Buchstaben, diese hängen wir noch mit hinten ran.

und schon haben wir 666

Das ist der Beweis:
Ich bin der Antichrist!​
Mehr als "OMG WTF???" konnt ich da nicht denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich les die Seite weiter 7nd was ist daraum die Antwort? Genau:

"IN GOTTES NAMEN, OH HERR IM HIMMEL! WEICHE, BÖSES! WEICHE!

Ich bitte um eine Zensierung dieses Profils! In Gottes Namen!

Aufschreiend und in Schweiß ausbrechend,
Gregor König"

Muhahahaha^^das ist ja... göttlich^^

2 Posts weiter:

"Werter Herr Neumann,

geistlich schwache Damen wie Fräulein Löbach sollten wahrscheinlich wirklich einen Verweis platziert bekommen.
Gott sei Dank lagert neben meinem Heimrechner immer ein Glas Weihwasser, welches ich sofort packte und über den Bildschirm träufelte. Der HERR wird uns beschützen und gemeinsam mit ihm werden wir das Böse vernichten! Halleluja!

Grüßend,
Gregor König"

Ja, genau, Haleluja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (23. August 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das Christentum ist keine Sekte.
> Ich glaube das das Board eigentlich ernst gemeint ist, jedoch wie von so vielen Deppen, die nur weil sie nicht der selben Religion angehören, diese Leute verarschen müssen.


natürlich ist das christentum eine sekte. und zwar weil good ol' jesus das judentum reformieren wollte, aber da sie spalter sind (oha wortspiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist das christentum eine sekte.
zum thema fake oder nicht, ich glaube nicht dass man dieses forum für voll nehmen kann, dennoch gibt es durchaus solche foren auf die man aber eher weniger stößt.


----------



## Jironf (23. August 2009)

Am geilsten ist eh Asfa xD der ist so fett!!


----------



## Noxiel (23. August 2009)

Und da der ausgegrabene Thread seit gut zwei Seiten nur zur kurzen Belustigung und als Chat missbraucht wird und ich beim Thema auch keine Änderung erwarte, schließe ich ab. 

(gut formulierte) Einwände an mich per PM.


----------

